

What Does Today's Google Doodle Represent? - phalien
http://www.google.com/

======
buro9
An advent calendar was my immediate thought when I saw it.

Do you not have those in the US? Basically each window opens onto a Christmas
scene, and for kids advent calendars usually have chocolate behind the
windows.

<http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=advent+calendar>

~~~
ejames
Advent calendars are known in the U.S. as well, although I can't vouch for how
widespread they are.

------
eitally
If you're American, or if you live somewhere else where Christmas cards are a
tradition, it's virtually guaranteed that you'll see a wall mural of received
Christmas cards many, many times per year, especially at businesses but also
in homes.

[http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&biw=1608&...](http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&biw=1608&bih=1047&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=christmas+card+display&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

------
dpcan
It appears to be how the holidays of this season are celebrated around the
world.

------
phalien
Found something:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870477460457603...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704774604576035500936272100.html)

------
kodisha
Javascript triumph over Flash :D

~~~
CopyrightTroll
<plays a tiny violin for all the Flash haters out there>

